# Vietato vs. proibito



## giacinta

Ciao,

Mi chiedevo se ci fosse qualsiasi differenza fra queste due parole?

Giacinta


----------



## MünchnerFax

_Pr*oi*bito_. 

Nessuna differenza, solo _vietato_ è sicuramente molto più comune.


----------



## ectropion

Puoi dire indifferentemente "è proibito/vietato dalla legge"
ma si dice in genere "un luogo proibito", "la città proibita", "un sogno proibito" e non "vietato", con una lieve sfumatura di mistero e di arcana proibizione, a volte divina come per la "mela proibita" dell'Eden.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

allacciandomi alle giuste precedenti affermazioni, credo che proibito esprima un divieto con ancor più intensità e...non saprei...durezza e severità rispetto a vietato; sono d'accordo con Mfax quando sottolinea che vietato è più usato, anche se in qualche settore ( militare od ospedaliero ) persista l'uso di "Proibito entrare" oppure " E' severamente proibito l'uso di telefoni cellulari o macchine fptografiche"...

ciao


----------



## giacinta

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Lituano

Cari colleghi, qualcuno di voi mi potrebbe spiegare quale differenza e` fra le espressioni VIETATO FUMARE e FRUTTO PROIBITO? Chiedo perche` VIETATO e PROIBITO sono sinonimi.  Quindi perche` non si puo` (o solo non si dice?) dire, p.es., PROIBITO FUMARE e FRUTTO VIETATO?  Saluti.


----------



## gc200000

Dici bene, sono sinonimi intercambiabili.

L'unica differenza che mi viene in mente è che "vietato" è più usato nei cartelli e negli avvisi: "vietato fumare", "vietato attraversare i binari", "vietato l'ingresso", "vietato ai minori" ecc.

Posso anche dire "proibito fumare" senza alterarne il significato, ma non troverai mai un cartello con scritto così.


----------



## fabinn

Non credo che ci sia nessun problema a scambiare le due parole ("proibito fumare" va benissimo), più che altro è l'uso che impone "vietato" in certi contesti piuttosto che in altri, dove "proibito" è più consono, diciamo così. In effetti "frutto vietato" suona strano, perché dai tempi del catechismo abbiamo ricevuto il concetto di "frutto proibito", per cui tutti sanno che quando si parla di "frutto proibito" ci si riferisce alla Bibbia.


----------



## Blackman

_Proibito_ ha un uso in contesti prettamente morali, immateriali. Non per niente si chiama _frutto proibito_: su di esso grava una proibizione morale e non un divieto imposto dalla pubblica amministrazione. Poi nell'uso corrente sono diventati intercambiabili.


----------



## francisgranada

Blackman said:


> ... Non per niente si chiama _frutto proibito_: su di esso grava una proibizione morale e non un divieto imposto dalla pubblica amministrazione. Poi nell'uso corrente sono diventati intercambiabili.


Un'eccellente esempio.  Infatti, se si trattase di _frutto vietato_ allora avrei l'impressione che, dopo aver mangiato la famosa mela, bastava pagare la multa e Adamo ed Eva potevano continuare a vivere tranquillamente nel paradiso ...


----------



## roanjf

Proibire è molto più duro rispetto al vietare.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Cito dal dizionario dei sinonimi di Niccolò Tommaseo: 



> _Vietare_ comprende e il comandare che non si faccia, e l'_impedire_ con atti. [...] Il vietare con semplici parole, senza autorità altro che privata, non si direbbe, propriamente, divieto; ma sì quel di legge o di decreto [...]
> 
> [...] talvolta, il _proibire_ è un riprovare atti i quali non si possono o non si vogliono impedire. E questo dice anco1 l'Indice de'2 libri proibiti. Ma talvolta la proibizione ha sanzione esterna e severa. Sempre però le è congiunta l'idea di disapprovazione morale (giusta o no) [...]




Tirando le somme: sono ammissibili sia "vietato fumare" sia "proibito fumare". Ma, mentre il verbo _vietare_ è sentito come generico, impersonale e, quindi, più acconcio a esprimere un comando di legge (vedi la definizione del Tommaseo sopra), il verbo _proibire_ contiene una sfumatura di giudizio morale che non si addice a una disposizione di legge, qual è quella esposta nei cartelli.


__________
1 Forma antiquata e toscana per "anche".
2 Preposizione articolata con apocope vocalica, a imitazione della pronuncia toscana. Molto in voga fino ai primi del Novecento, oggi è sentita come antiquata e letteraria.


----------



## Lituano

Grazie a tutti delle vostre spiegazioni!!!  Finalmente ho capito che differenza e` fra VIETATO e PROIBITO. Lituano (Arnold)


----------



## roanjf

Lituano said:


> Grazie a tutti delle vostre spiegazioni!!!  Finalmente ho capito che differenza *c'è* fra VIETATO e PROIBITO. Lituano (Arnold)


----------



## Lituano

Ma certo!  "C`e`".  Grazie. Sono stato disattento...


----------



## Caroline35

*S*ono intercambiabili. Si possono usare entrambi, senza differenza di significato.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Non proprio, Caroline. Il significato è il medesimo, ma la connotazione è diversa. Guardi questa mia risposta.


----------



## Caroline35

Si, proibire e vietare,come giustamente mi hai fatto osservare vengono usate in maniera diversa. Grazie Paolo. Ti auguro una bel finesettimana


----------



## Fra11

Blackman said:


> _Proibito_ ha un uso in contesti prettamente morali, immateriali. Non per niente si chiama _frutto proibito_: su di esso grava una proibizione morale e non un divieto imposto dalla pubblica amministrazione.



proprio così

per es.:

In famiglia i genitori *proibiscono* qualcosa ai figli, con implicazione morale.

Lo stato o le autorità costituite *vietano*, nell'ambito di qualsiasi materia (con implicazioni morali o meno)


----------



## roanjf

Lituano said:


> Ma certo!  "C`e`".  Grazie. Sono stato disattento...


Di niente, è un piacere aiutare!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

E' simile, riflettendoci, all'uso anglosassone di "must" "have to". 

 "Must" implica dovere morale, "have to" implica un dovere generico o giuridico o pratico. Allo stesso modo in italiano proibito implica un divieto morale, etico, ideologico, mentre vietato lo si utilizza con esito giuridico, amministrativo, generico o pratico, all'interno di vari ambiti.


----------

